# Marine Aquariums > Equipment and Water Quality Management >  my deltec nitrate reactor

## plankton

heres pic of my deltic reactor

the vodka is what im going to feed the bacteria on, in the reactor,
watered down with RO water.
one for fishes and a couple for meeeeeeee hic

----------


## Anne

Those reactors look cool...I saw Garys yesterday....

Need any help with your voddy....???

----------


## plankton

> Those reactors look cool...I saw Garys yesterday....
> 
> Need any help with your voddy....???


thanks Anne
now anne if you was offering to help me to clean my tank yes please

sorry but i think i can handle the vodka  :lol:

----------


## Timo

Are you mixing the vodka 50/50 with RO and then mixing in a spoon full of sugar?

----------


## plankton

im mixing it one part vodka 3 parts RO water
no sugar im sweet enougth  :lol:

----------

